# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu > Thể thao 24/7 >  Guardiola sẽ xây dựng Barcelona dựa trên Fabregas?

## vlzmaytinh

*Guardiola s**ẽ** xây d**ự**ng Barcelona d**ự**a trên Fabregas?*

*(Thể thao 24h) - Hoài bão được trở về Barcelona và chơi bóng cùng tập thể gồm nhiều ngôi sao của Fabregas đã trở thành hiện thực. Và mục tiêu gần nhất với Cesc lúc này là hòa nhập cùng các đồng đội mới, đặc biệt là Lionel Messi.*

Fabregas đã được thử lửa ở khoảng 10 phút cuối trong cuộc đụng đầu với Real Madrid ở Siêu Cup TBN tại Nou Camp. Nhưng khoảng thời gian đó là quá ngắn ngủi để anh có thể tạo nên dấu ấn và hình ảnh Cesc được nhắc đến nhiều nhất chỉ là pha lĩnh trọn cú tắc bóng thô bạo từ Marcelo.



Fabregas đã có bàn thắng đầu tiên cho Barca vào lưới Napoli

Đến cuộc đối đầu với Napoli tại Gamper Cup, Fabregas ra sân ngay đội hình xuất phát và anh có bàn mở tỷ số. Tất nhiên, Napoli là đối thủ quá yếu và chưa ai có thể đánh giá hết việc Cesc hòa nhập đến đâu cùng đồng đội, nhưng dù sao đó cũng là màn chào hàng ấn tượng của ngôi sao người TBN.

Ở trận gặp Napoli, Fabregas được xếp đá vị trí hộ công phía trên bộ ba Iniesta-Keita-Thiago còn cặp tiền đạo là Villa-Pedro. Đội hình 4-3-1-2 lạ lẫm này cũng đã chơi khá trơn tru và uyển chuyển, nhưng chưa hẳn Guardiola có định sẽ xây dựng đội bóng theo mô hình khác.

Ngoài ra, do Xavi không thi đấu còn Messi vào sân thay Fabregas, nên việc sắp xếp đội hình như thế nào vẫn còn nhiều biến đổi. Hiện tại, Barcelona đang có quá nhiều nhân sự ở giữa sân, việc sử dụng ai ra sao vẫn còn là vấn đề khiến Pep đau đầu.

Barcelona đang vận hành đội ngũ khá trơn tru với bộ khung tuyến giữa gồm 3 cái tên Xav, Iniesta và Busquets. Họ còn một Keita luôn sung mãn mỗi khi được tung vào sân, cộng thêm Mascherano khá phù hợp trong thế trận phòng ngự từ xa chắc chắn.



Liệu Cesc có hòa nhập được cùng môi trường toàn sao của Barcelona

Tài năng trẻ Thiago cũng đang trưởng thành vượt bậc và sẵn sàng cạnh tranh vị trí chính thức. Với thêm Cesc Fabregas và Alexis Sanchez,Barcelona có quá thừa sự lựa chọn cho tuyến đầu, giải quyết vấn đề xếp ai đá chính, dự bị là điều không hề đơn giản.

Để có Fabregas, Barcelona phải ngốn mất 35 triệu euro. Ai cũng hiểu Fabregas là phương án thay thế Xavi về lâu dài, nhưng không CLB nào vung số tiền lớn đến vậy để xây dựng cho tương lai. Trước mắt, Guardiola là phải sử dụng đội hình ra sao để Cesc có được một chỗ đứng vững chắc.

Aragones từng xây dựng ĐT Tây Ban Nha thành công bằng cách kết hợp Xavi-Fabregas ở khu vực giữa sân, Marcos Senna đá trụ, Iniesta và Silva ở hai cánh hỗ trợ cho mũi nhọn duy nhất David Villa (hoặc Torres). Sơ đồ đó đã giúp TBN lên ngôi vô địch Euro 2008 đầy thuyết phục.

Del Bosque cũng đi theo con đường đó, nhưng ông chọn Xabi Alonso thay vì Fabregas để tăng khả năng phòng ngự từ xa. Guardiola cũng tính đường chọn phương án đó để xây dựng Barcelona giàu chất tiqui-taca hơn, nhưng sẽ có một hạt nhân khác bị tống lên ghế dự bị.

Busquets chắc chắn một suất tiền vệ trụ, Iniesta và Xavi luôn có vị thế không thể đụng đến. David Villa cũng có một suất bên cạnh Lionel Messi. Và người nhường chỗ cho Fabregas không ai khác sẽ là Pedro, dù cầu thủ 24 tuổi này đã chơi quá hay mùa giải vừa qua.



Các _culé_ chờ đợi sự kết hợp hoàn hảo giữa Messi và Fabregas

Barcelona sẽ tiếp tục chơi 4-3-3 với bộ ba Busquets-Xavi-Fabregas ở giữa sân, Iniesta được đôn lên đá tiền đạo cùng Villa, Messi, trong đó “El Pulga” sẽ vẫn đá ở giữa để tạo sự liên kết với các vệ tinh phía dưới. Cách bố trí này sẽ giúp hàng công Barcelona giàu tính kỹ thuật hơn, với sự hiện diện của các ngôi sao.

Nhưng liệu Cesc sẽ hòa hợp ra sao cùng đội bóng mới khi lối chơi của anh và Xavi quá giống nhau. Hơn nữa, Guardiola vẫn cần một cầu thủ nhanh nhẹn, có tốc độ như Pedro (hay cả Alexis Sanchez) hỗ trợ cùng Messi hơn là một ngôi sao kiến tạo lối chơi, nhiệm vụ mà cả Xavi, Iniesta có thể đảm nhiệm tốt.

Có thể nói, việc cạnh tranh một vị trí ở Barcelona lúc này là điều không hề đơn giản với Cesc Fabregas. Giấc mơ về Nou Camp của Cesc đã hoàn thành, nhưng anh có thể thăng hoa ở môi trường khác hay không vẫn là điều chưa ai đoán định được lúc này.

*Các chuyên mục khác*
tintuc
diem thi dai hoc
diem chuan 2011
minh hằng mặc phản cảm
diem thi dai hoc
diem chuan 2011
gia vang sjc hom nay

----------

